# Apple IPHONE Available in delhi chor bazaar for only 8000



## krates (Dec 31, 2007)

Apple IPHONE Available in delhi chor bazaar for only 8000 /- 

Wow indian are too smart i can say now


----------



## desiibond (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't believe it. That should be iphone clone that appeared in China


----------



## krates (Jan 1, 2008)

No man it is original it comes with a stick for navigating options it's speakers are ausumn man my brother is having the phone that is why i am telling


----------



## juggler (Jan 1, 2008)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:


> No man it is original it comes with a stick for navigating options it's speakers are ausumn man my brother is having the phone that is why i am telling



Stick in Iphone ??
I thought iphone can be operated only by fingertips


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2008)

It is definitely the Chinese maal.


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^ +1


----------



## girish.g (Jan 1, 2008)

what stick??


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ Chinese stylus i suppose.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 1, 2008)

Chinese maal for sure.........


----------



## girish.g (Jan 1, 2008)

but iphone doesn't have a stylus. 
it must be chinese. lut ke aa gaya


----------



## pushkar (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't be over excited. What is the storage capacity by the way?


----------



## gowtham (Jan 1, 2008)

^^ no way i am going to buy this trash. if i want the iphone, ill wait for some more time and buy it WITH warranty. better not to risk it man!!


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 1, 2008)

lol...wt a name chor bazaar 
 aap lok chori ka maal itamal kartha hea...??


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL It is CHINESE ! Chinese Phones have good speaker volume and a crappy UI + Crappy Stylus 

Btw 8000 mein mast choo banayaa tere bhai ko


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^ LoL


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

poor guy , got cheated . . .


----------



## krates (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey hey i am not dumb not to understand the diff. between a local and original you can operate it by fingers also but for convenience a stick is given it has got two speakers 

and if you are having a brother who is living in delhi just ask him to check out the prices


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 1, 2008)

The Original iPhone does not come with a stylus. The Chinese duplicate does.


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2008)

iphone comes with no stylus the biggest problem with chor bazaar they rip u off 9 out of 10 times


----------



## gowtham (Jan 1, 2008)

its probably  a meizu minione( i think)

here is the video -*youtube.com/watch?v=f_8wuVEYMZ8

i am90% sure its the same. if its the one, u can go ahead and get it. its a good phone by itself, but doesnt stan up to the iphone


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 1, 2008)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:


> Hey hey i am not dumb not to understand the diff. between a local and original you can operate it by fingers also but for convenience a stick is given it has got two speakers
> 
> and if you are having a brother who is living in delhi just ask him to check out the prices



What a tragedy  Inspite of telling this poor chap is not believing it ! 

I say keep believing that its an Original Piece....atleast you'll have peace of mind


----------



## desiibond (Jan 1, 2008)

^^^ hehe. yes.

Isi liye toh isko chor bazaar wallah ne ullu banaaya


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 1, 2008)

guys there is NO STICK in the iphone... And i jus don understand why some people are so highly opinionated? D00d we are telling you the damn truth.


And oh btw, am using iPhone these days, and well... its slow, its performance is poor, its too slick that you can't carry it safely without the threat of being snatched, but then its from Apple, and the UI, though slow, rocks!


----------



## krates (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok i believe u all my poor brother


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

post a pic of it here . . you holding it in hand . that will clear the doubt


----------



## Pathik (Jan 1, 2008)

yep.. just post a pic here.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys any idea which is best chinese mobile to buy within Rs.3000


----------

